# Extremely Low Flow Rate on Eheim 2211 Canister



## Oreo (May 6, 2008)

You're sure there are no kinks in the tubing? Debris clogging the tubing / intake? Are you using the Eheim filter pads or have you started using generic filter floss? If you shake the ETH does it sound like there's something loose inside? I can imagine a case where a piece of debris made it all the way into the ETH and gets stuck there blocking the outlet when the pump is turned on.

Are you sure the pump / impeller is primed or that you have all the air out of the canister? Usually it will make a little more noise if this is the case. When it's functioning normal it's almost completely silent.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, Oreo.

Yep, I've thoroughly cleaned the tubing with a flexible brush so there's nothing stuck inside it. I'm only using the media that came with the filter. I clean it well every two weeks or so.

As for air in the filter. The unit is absolutely silent, so I don't think there is any air in it now (there was quite a bit during priming).


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Could you have broken one of the blades on the impellar?


----------



## killaguppy (Jan 25, 2010)

I set up my Eheim 2211 about 2 months ago. A few weeks later, during a water change, I noticed there was barely a trickle coming out from the Poppy Glass pipe. I opened up the canister and the fine filter floss was nearly black on one side. I replaced it and the flow rate went back to normal.


----------



## Oreo (May 6, 2008)

Try pulling the lid off the canister & plugging it in. Visually verify the impeller is spinning like it should.

Try looking at the manual on disassembly / reassembly of the impeller area to make sure you're not missing any pieces.

AFter that, I'd try isolating the parts of your system. See if you can get the canister to flow properly in the kitchen sink with a couple short sections of fresh new tubing attached and with the media basket removed. If you're still having flow problems here then you know the problem is somewhere in the canister. If it flows fine in the sink then you need to reexamine the filter pads / media basket and the rest of the plumbing to and from the tank.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

killaguppy said:


> I opened up the canister and the fine filter floss was nearly black on one side. I replaced it and the flow rate went back to normal.


Bingo! I replaced the fine filter pad and the flow rate did return to normal. I've only used to rinse it out before thinking that there wasn't much debris in it (even though it was black). Now that I replaced the pad with quilt batting cut to size, the filter is working perfectly. The hardest part was getting the canister open. That is one tight seal.

Thank you to everyone who replied. I appreciate it!


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

The canister filter is easier to open if you also open the Q.D. valves to allow air into the filter.


----------



## photoman (Mar 28, 2010)

deeda said:


> The canister filter is easier to open if you also open the Q.D. valves to allow air into the filter.


I've got a 2215, and the trick of allowing air in via the Q.D. absolutely works!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

My problem is that the canister is usually filled with water, so opening the valves will cause water to drain out. Plus, with the water present there`s no room for air to get in.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

no, this is easy, all you gotta do it close the quick disconnects, service the filter, and reopen them, the filter will self prime and plug that baby in...


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

F22 said:


> no, this is easy, all you gotta do it close the quick disconnects, service the filter, and reopen them, the filter will self prime and plug that baby in...


Yes, I'm aware of that, but I was saying how hard it is to get the top of the canister open because the seal is so tight.


----------

